# Sensitive Question...



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes i do..pads...awkward..


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

yeah i do i just use tampons, sometimes a light pad as well


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I use either one, depends on how I'm feeling. Riding distracts me from the discomfort.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I use tampons, I hate pads, esp while riding. 
Haha, I actually don't ride during that time of the month, I just get so sensitive. So if someone in the barn even looks at me wrong or says "whats up" I just start crying my eyes out. =/ yeahhh...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Of course or else I would have never ridden. Some times pad, some times tampon.

Riding helped relax muscles that were having cramping issues etc.


----------



## LisaG719 (Nov 30, 2009)

Tampons always. No matter what I am doing. Alwaysbehind makes a good point about the relaxation of those muscles but sometimes I just don't feel like doing much of anything let alone go out to the barn and ride.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I use whatever I happen to use that day... I don't ever notice a discomfort....


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

If I can help it, I don't ride at all. Because if I ever ride, I'll be riding on the trail and it's not like you can just run to the bathroom every 30 seconds if you need to O_O

I'll usually just stay at home and lunge Sunny, or clean his stall, or do some ground work. Keeps my mind off everything unpleasant.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Tampax Sport


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Looks like most people use tampons... :O Would have thought more people use pads... I use pads!  Uh


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

I never let my period stop me from riding. Usually I wear pads because that's what I'm more comfortable with, but sometimes tampons as well.


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

jumper25 said:


> I never let my period stop me from riding. Usually I wear pads because that's what I'm more comfortable with, but sometimes tampons as well.


Yeah i agree with you most.  But i actually have never tryed tampons... Freaky huh? :shock:


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

I use tampons, just because trotting and cantering would be terrible with pads.. chafing..


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Most times, not riding during that time isn't an option. I could never get by with just a pad, my flow is too heavy. I used to use tampons and a light pad together but now I use a Diva Cup and pad instead of a tampon. Much more comfortable. The pad is just in case I can't get to a bathroom the instant that I need to empty the cup, sometimes my bathroom breaks have to wait until I am at a stopping place. LOL.


----------



## Taihoa (Nov 11, 2009)

Well since my job is riding I can't really not turn up to work one week a month now can I?! LOL I use tampons - its just easier, especially when I'm on horse after horse after horse - and they are young horses so I end up in some strange positions.
I always have one heavy day so I plan my pill to have that on one of my days off on the weekend (and f I'm competing I plan it for the other day) just to make things easier on myself


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

I have this amazing thing called the Diva's Cup. It is great. I don't feel it at all. You can keep it in for 12 hours with no problem. It can be gross at first, but not anymore gross than a tampon. At least that's how I feel. It is much more comfortable to wear the cup than tampons or a pad. The tampon seems to rub on the inside and hurts. The pad gets all bunchy and you can get major leaks. In all honesty, I never feel the cup at all. It does take some practice on getting it in and taking it out, but sooooo much more comfortable and totally worth it. 

Here's the website: Home - The DivaCup, an innovative menstrual cup the best alternative to Tampons and Pads

If you have any questions, I have no problem with answering them.


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Hmmmm, cool, thanks everyone! It's very personal...


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't really notice discomfort that much, unless I'm working with one that's bucking and acting a fool. (just like a couple weeks ago...lol) I just ignore it. I wear a pad and tampon so that I don't have to worry about leaks or anything.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't let my period change my life. Besides, I can't exactly just not ride for 1 weeks every month. I only use pads, I really don't notice it while I ride. Actually, excercising during your period is healthy, I always feel better after a ride or at least a long walk


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok, thanks! You really don't have to answer you know...


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

? Why are you telling everyone they don't have to answer?

A lovely side effect to having an effed up reproductive system right now is that I don't have a period to worry about! MOOHOOHAHA!


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> ? Why are you telling everyone they don't have to answer?
> 
> A lovely side effect to having an effed up reproductive system right now is that I don't have a period to worry about! MOOHOOHAHA!


 Hehe, yeah i guess!! :lol:


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

I still ride, but I always use pads. I've never been fond of tampons, ever.
I'll maybe take the week to light-ride the horses, and I'll work on things like half-seat. But I also try to "ride through the rub", since if I was in a show situation, I have a better time.
Generally, I'm not bothered too much though, since I sit more on my seat bones, anyways.


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

I used to be really heavy so i'd have to use both, but over the years i only really have to use pads. I don't notice it so much anymore, though there have been some embarrassing leaking incidents.  Its not something that should stop you doing something you love. And it does help with cramps.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Smarby said:


> I used to be really heavy so i'd have to use both, but over the years i only really have to use pads. I don't notice it so much anymore, though there have been some embarrassing leaking incidents.  Its not something that should stop you doing something you love. And it does help with cramps.


That's why I use both no matter what. I ride with mostly guys....lol. So it would be pretty awkward.


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

SmoothTrails said:


> That's why I use both no matter what. I ride with mostly guys....lol. So it would be pretty awkward.


Haha, very sensible. Luckily it's never happened to me infront of a guy. But it did happen once, very badly, with a girl i didn't know well. I walked backwards from the field all the way to the house. Somehow i think she guessed something was not quite right. :lol:


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Tampons are really uncomfortable for me


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Smarby said:


> Haha, very sensible. Luckily it's never happened to me infront of a guy. But it did happen once, very badly, with a girl i didn't know well. I walked backwards from the field all the way to the house. Somehow i think she guessed something was not quite right. :lol:


Eeeek...that would be bad. Had that happen at school once!!! :?


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

I use Tampax Sport With plastic inserts ( i prefer them, its so much more comfortable, i hate carboard ones !!!)
And i also use Pads Just in case lol


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

SmoothTrails and Smarby,

hehe , I had a bad leak accident(**** sudden torrential starting!!) when riding with some guy friends(and my mothers new bf...hehe), they were all grossed out about it and decided to act like big babies. 

Unluckily for them, I was not at all embarrassed about being female and the complications that come with and am more than happy to spread a little education. So I decided to take the time to REALLY gross them out and let them know that technically I was not "bleeding", that this was liquified tissue and just a little of blood from my body dissolving my old uterus lining, moohoohaha! Then I went on to give them a verbal butt kicking about how this "gross" woman thing allowed them all to be able to procreate and make their precious little babies...

Imagine a semi circle of 20-45 year olds sitting on their horses around me with pale white faces and the "oops mommy is mad at me" look, PRICELESS! Not to mention the fifty billion apologies I got the entire ride back...

Needless to say that after that if anything "womanly" was brought up, it was treated with respect and maturity...


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Great stories everyone!!


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> SmoothTrails and Smarby,
> 
> hehe , I had a bad leak accident(**** sudden torrential starting!!) when riding with some guy friends(and my mothers new bf...hehe), they were all grossed out about it and decided to act like big babies.
> 
> ...


WOOT you go girl 

Yeah I usually use a tampon and a light pad if I'm really heavy. Although sometimes the pad can be a touch uncomfortable depending on what type of riding I'm doing.


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

Honeysuga said:


> SmoothTrails and Smarby,
> 
> hehe , I had a bad leak accident(**** sudden torrential starting!!) when riding with some guy friends(and my mothers new bf...hehe), they were all grossed out about it and decided to act like big babies.
> 
> ...


Ah, that's priceless! Bet that taught them a lesson they'll never forget, haha. I'm dreading the day it turns up at Pony Club Camp. 3 hour sessions in the saddle with no toilet stops? Noooooo!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

well...just depends on the day really...but i do like to use pads is bareback idk why but i just do..or i use playtex sport tampons


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Cool. This is interesting...


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I find that riding also helps my cramps, even though I would love to curl up into the fetal position, I know that moving around helps relax the cramps. When riding I use a tampon, I don't like the feeling of a pad being like...rubbed around...while I am riding...

Totally blushing now.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I used to use tampons, but they gave me awful cramps, so I switched to the night pads 100%... You know, the ones with extra wings and length? I've never had a problem n__n


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

QHDragon said:


> *I find that riding also helps my cramps, even though I would love to curl up into the fetal position, I know that moving around helps relax the cramps*. When riding I use a tampon, I don't like the feeling of a pad being like...rubbed around...while I am riding...
> 
> Totally blushing now.


i was just about to post this. Riding always helps me when I'm cramping. I think its partially the movement, but also the distraction so i'm not constantly thinking about the pain. I always use tampons as pads are uncomfortable for me.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I typically don't have to worry about it thanks to good ole birth control. 

However, before I had a really light period anyways(as in, would only last about three days and was VERY light, but I am fifteen, so can't ask for much right? lol), so I would just use a pad and that would do me over fine.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Tanpax. I also have to be very watchful around the stallions as they REALLY notice my period.


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

I absolutely ride anyway. I don't let my period affect my life at all. Take some ibuprofen and keep on going. 

I always use tampons. Can't stand a pad - they make me feel icky. If you haven't tried tampons - give them a try. They are the bomb if you are physically active. You really shouldn't feel them at all. If its uncomfortable it may not be up there far enough (gotta get it past the muscle ring). You have to put it in as far as possible (no it won't get lost or go too far or anything like that). Also, don't use them when your flow is really light - its uncomfy to take them out if they're dry. And don't use one that "too heavy duty" compared to your flow - again dryness is uncomfy. 

Hope I'm not too much of an infomercial - the nurse in me can't resist. :lol:


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> SmoothTrails and Smarby,
> 
> hehe , I had a bad leak accident(**** sudden torrential starting!!) when riding with some guy friends(and my mothers new bf...hehe), they were all grossed out about it and decided to act like big babies.
> 
> ...


Love how you handled that. 

These are the times I'm grateful that my hubby is a nurse - nothing grosses him out and he's sensitive and mature about this stuff. Single girls - when looking for a future hubby - don't underestimate how great it is to marry a man who either works in healthcare or one who grew up with a lot of sisters! LOL


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I use a tampon. Most of the time just keep riding but lately my cramps have been so bad I've started throwing up which usually keeps me out of the barn. Yeah should probably take to my doctor bout that one. I ride with lots of guys but we're all pretty easy-going so we talk bout everything. They know on those days when I start crying for no reason, they should just leave me alone. Last year, we were out riding and I had no pads or tampons but I could feel I was getting my period and I jumped off my horse, smiled and said "Ya'll better watch out, this could get dirty." They laughed cause they knew i had my period and that if they made fun of it I would probably attack them.
Wow I wrote a novel sorry


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> Tanpax. I also have to be very watchful around the stallions as they REALLY notice my period.


As in MEN or HORSES? :shock:


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I usually don't ride the first few days...I get baddddd cramps and it hurts too bad....I get sensitive as well.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

im so awful when i have my period, i have cried watching commercials before.... =/


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

**** this is great.

I use pads... cause ive heard to many bad stories with tampons o.o Kinda scared me out of thinking about it lol!!

ANYWAYS yeah it can get bleh uncomfortable... and it can hurt when dealing with rowdy horses. Im training my friends horse for her and that ONE day he decided he was gonna have a mad dash around the arena with me bareback... with highwithers.. yeahhh I was in some pain ... **** it hurt to pee after that [ yeahh to much info but w.e ]


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm on the shot, so I very rarely get a period. When I do require some sort of feminine product, I always use tampons, I'm too old for diapers. =P I still get pretty bad cramps when I'm getting around that time for my next shot, and I ride more those days, because it relieves all the cramping pain in my lower back. I think it's more a matter of how grumpy you get than your physical pain.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> As in MEN or HORSES? :shock:


Probably the horses. I used to work with some pigs, and we had a huge boar who was gentle as good be most days, and got a little rowdy when a girl on her period came around. Animals can smell it.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

HorsesAreForever said:


> I use pads... cause ive heard to many bad stories with tampons o.o Kinda scared me out of thinking about it lol!!


omg i dont know what i would do with out tampons, how do you survive ?!?


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Lol how do I survive? I bare the grossness till its over xD loll who knows. 

Like I said, to many bad stories.. and most hospital related O.O! Idk how rare or common that kind of stuff happening is but maybe, just maybe, one day ill get enough courage and try. xD


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

HorsesAreForever said:


> Like I said, to many bad stories.. and most hospital related O.O! Idk how rare or common that kind of stuff happening is but maybe, just maybe, one day ill get enough courage and try. xD


Problems related to tampons are extremely rare - I've been a nurse for 8 years and have never heard of a specific case of problems related to tampons. There is the risk of toxic shock syndrome, but it is extremely rare. I'm sure problems can happen, but they've gotta be like one in a million when you think about how many women use tampons for 3-7 days every month. 

WARNING: GROSS NURSE STORY (DON'T READ IF YOU ARE SQUEAMISH!) :lol:
When we were being trained on how to do pap smears in grad school, we heard lots of stories of doctors and NP's finding tampons that had been in place for weeks without the patient even realizing it. (ICK!) They didn't get "lost up there" - these stories were usually about extremely obese women that couldn't see the vaginal area very well and I guess just forgot about them. I actually know a woman that this happened to. Anyway, none of these stories ever included the patient having any complications. The provider just removed them with the string and encouraged the patient to try not to forget again.

I strongly encourage you to try them. They are MUCH more comfortable and I can't stand wearing pads - like someone else said, I'm too old for diapers. Most of the time, if a tampon falls out or you feel it, it's not up far enough. 

Anyway, good luck! I feel like I'm in advertising for the tampon companies or something. LOL


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

^^they are soooo much more comfortable, & that story is nasty !!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> As in MEN or HORSES? :shock:


 
Horses!! LOL!! Who cares about the humans....


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

LOL thanks for that. 

Yeah I heard stories where people got them stuck up there and had ot get them removed by a doctor im like O.O! Okay like thats not embarresing xD 

And EW btw on that storyyyy lol


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

You guys are scaring me! I have never used tampons before... These stories. Ick.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I've heard that's an old wives tale about stallions and women with their periods. After all, the phermones(sp?), or scents that mares give off are way different than a human. And the lucky mares don't have a messy period like we get! 

I've had a hysterectomy though, and don't own a stallion, so I have no first-hand knowledge of the situation!


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> I've heard that's an old wives tale about stallions and women with their periods. After all, the phermones(sp?), or scents that mares give off are way different than a human. And the lucky mares don't have a messy period like we get!
> 
> I've had a hysterectomy though, and don't own a stallion, so I have no first-hand knowledge of the situation!


 So those tails arn't true? :?


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> I've heard that's an old wives tale about stallions and women with their periods. After all, the phermones(sp?), or scents that mares give off are way different than a human. And the lucky mares don't have a messy period like we get!
> 
> I've had a hysterectomy though, and don't own a stallion, so I have no first-hand knowledge of the situation!


 So those tale's arn't true? :?


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Whoops, sorry for the double post!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have handled a few stallions during that time and I noticed that each reacted differently. One of them, I had to completely avoid because he would go nuts. Most of them were certainly aware it was that time and acted differently, not bad, just different. I don't know if it is the pheromones or if it is just the smell of the blood that get's them going.


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh wow... Thats...Interesting!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I always use tampons and just a liner to be safe..I can't imagine going without them. I used pads for awhile a long time ago and I just couldn't stand it! Tampons are so much more comfortable, and so much..cleaner! Haha
I notice that on the really crampy days they do seem to make them a little bit worse, but I just take some ibuprofen and keep going. I'm so used to the convenience and the cleaner feeling, I can't imagine going back.

And it really is true, any of the "horror stories" are extremely rare and as described, the stories of forgotten tampons happened to people who were unable to see the area so that's nothing to worry about.
I knew someone who had the string break off of her tampon when she went to pull it out, but it was still easy to remove..just a tad icky, though, I can imagine..haha..but she was able to remove it herself no problem.

I think it would definitely be worth it to give them a try. I've talked a few friends into it and they loved it and never looked back! =P


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

HorsesAreForever said:


> LOL thanks for that.
> 
> Yeah I heard stories where people got them stuck up there and had ot get them removed by a doctor im like O.O! Okay like thats not embarresing xD
> 
> And EW btw on that storyyyy lol


I really don't see how tampons can get "stuck up there". The vagina is really not that complicated. Don't believe those stories. Vaginas are made to have babies go through them, a tampon is nothing! Like the previous poster said - even if the string broke off, it isn't that difficult to remove, just a bit messy. And don't ever be embarrassed to have a doctor or nurse help you with something like that - we've seen far worse, many times, I'm sure!

BTW - I didn't post the gross story to freak you guys out. (Though nurses love trying to one up each other on the gross stories. LOL) My point was that even when tampons were left in for days or weeks, these women never had any complications. Complications are EXTREMELY rare, so you can use them quite safely.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Pads (can't wear tampons...), and lots of Ibuprofen, Pamprin, Midol, or Aleve...Lol!!! My entire body aches during that time of month, and with Fibromyalgia, I ache on a daily basis anyway...blaah...so I do what I can to make sure I am relatively comfortable, so I'm not sitting there writhing on my horse's back...tehehe


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Cool everyone...


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hmm, that stallion thing is kind of interesting. I'd like to hear more of peoples experience in that. I work at a vet clinic and we also board, so I meet tons of dogs. I have noticed that uncastrated males tend to get.."touchy" with other dogs when I am moving them and such. Now, most of our boarders are regulars so I have seen them before, and I can tell the differance. Unspayed females aren't as happy to see me. Of course every dog is differant, and some dont' seem to notice, but I haven't been around too many stallys to notice. Anyone else notice if their horses or other animals "notice"?
Wow I used that word alot...


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm on the rag and rode today. Normally I'm fine, but today I couldn't ride at all. I was just terrible. Then I got frustrated with myself and started crying. Never happened to me before in my life. But it was all PMS. Once I got down on myself I was useless. So I got off and spent some time with Zeus on the ground to cheer myself up and make up for my bad riding. Just fell apart. It was so weird. I'm fine now, but I cried into his mane, and got it out, and was fine.

Oh being a girl.


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Gillian said:


> I'm on the rag and rode today. Normally I'm fine, but today I couldn't ride at all. I was just terrible. Then I got frustrated with myself and started crying. Never happened to me before in my life. But it was all PMS. Once I got down on myself I was useless. So I got off and spent some time with Zeus on the ground to cheer myself up and make up for my bad riding. Just fell apart. It was so weird. I'm fine now, but I cried into his mane, and got it out, and was fine.
> 
> Oh being a girl.


Yeeks, thats bad!


----------



## specialdelivery (Jan 12, 2010)

i just got my first horse only about 2 months ago so ihavent been on him much, but im sure horsebackriding will be a lot like snowmobiling when it comes to riding during your period. your legs are spred wide and its bumpy, plus going over jumps, so just a different kind of horse power. i always use a tampon plus a liner for back up. i find that the movement helps with the cramps, and even if it doesnt it will take my mind off the pain. and while out sledding i have had to change it, but just find the nearest bush and do what you have to do. i ride with a bunch of guys and we joke about our girly potty breaks all the time. being on a farm during my childhood, i have learned that the world is my potty lol. if you have to go you have to go. i doesnt work in the city that way when i have to go in for something 
i groom dogs for a living and do find that they act different while i have my period. my one guy we got him fixed after he had bred once at the age of 3 and he gets really cuddly with me during that time of the month, even after he was neutered.
that Diva Cup sounds interesting, i will have to check that out.


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Diva Cup sounds popular! Doe's it work well?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There are a lot of people that are kinda grossed out by the thought of it but I have had mine for almost a year, I guess, and I love it. It is a little grosser to change than a tampon but if you are comfortable with your body and all it's fluids, then it isn't a problem. It seems to me that my periods are either lighter or they are more evened out. I used to flow terribly heavy the first 2 days and I couldn't get more than about 2 hours away from a bathroom (when I was using tampons) but with the cup, I can go for 5 or 6 hours without needing to go. Plus, my cramps are almost completely gone. With tampons, I would cramp nearly to the point of being physically sick but I only get a slight twinge with the cup and that is easily remedied with even just tylenol (though I prefer aleve). I do use a light pad with it just as kindof a backup in case I get busy at work or get farther from home than I planned and leak. But I personally love it and will never go back to tampons.


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Interesting... Hmmmm.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I groomed dogs for about 15 years (til this fall when I moved to AZ to take on my youth ministry/horse training job), and there was a noticable difference in some of the dogs I groomed during 'that time of the month'...even some of the neuters would be a little more 'excited' to see me...tehehe! My little colt doesn't seem to get excited over me at all.


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

That is so weird!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> As in MEN or HORSES? :shock:


Lol yea. My one stallion is really sensitive to that....


----------



## MrsX (Jan 24, 2010)

I work at a horse sanctuary so I ride when I can period or not. Got caught without any tampons this week was walking about with a coat around my waist .. very cool  I tend to use tampons with a pad for backup just incase would love to try the diva cup


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Awesome, this is the longest thread i made.


----------



## wesgirl (Jan 26, 2010)

I do all my regular riding. I choose tampons just becuause i hate sitting down and posting with pads...it kind of makes me feel like im wearing a diaper haha but anyways, if theres cramps, ibuprofen and im good to go. It stops me from nothing. I jump and ride up to 5 horses a day period or not


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

Equestriun said:


> I use tampons, I hate pads, esp while riding.
> Haha, I actually don't ride during that time of the month, I just get so sensitive. So if someone in the barn even looks at me wrong or says "whats up" I just start crying my eyes out. =/ yeahhh...


 HAHAHA you sound just like me!!!!! only i still do ride on that time of the month and then i get all irritated and take it out on the horse (not to the point where im like seriously hurting him, but i get quite a bit rougher than i should), and so he hates me and i feel horrible about it later, the funny thing is when i get on i think im gunna be fine and then something wont go right and i'll flip a switch and get all mad over something stupid, so in truth i probably shouldnt ride at least the first few days when im on it, but of course im stupid and do it anyways even though i know that most likely (not always though) its going to be disaster, and i usualy end up crying. lol i get realy bad pms lol. not good


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow, i never get those side effects Ariat164 ... It must suck badly.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Boy I'm glad those days are over......:lol:


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Mingiz said:


> Boy I'm glad those days are over......:lol:


 You lucky thing!! :-(


----------



## CaptainLiecy (Sep 29, 2009)

It doesn't really make a difference to me. Actually, my two most favourite places to be with my period are in the shower and on a horse. I have no idea why, but I much prefer it than sitting on the couch.
I got it once at pony club *grimace* so embarrassing. Extremely lucky I took another pair of joddies with me, I never take spare pairs. I just took them because it was raining. My saddle was a teensy bit yuck, but it's synthetic (thank god!) so it washed out. Phew!
Oh and it's part of the rules that we have to wear cream coloured joddies. NOT cool


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

CaptainLiecy said:


> Oh and it's part of the rules that we have to wear cream coloured joddies. NOT cool


That sucks! Clearly a stupid rule created by a very stupid man! :lol:


----------



## HorsePride (Aug 29, 2009)

Haha, lol Very bad wearing cream joddies.


----------

